# Crazy Soccer Parents



## Calisoccer11 (Mar 22, 2017)

https://ciaramccormack.com/2016/03/21/10-ways-to-recognize-yourself-as-a-crazy-soccer-parent/

This isn't me or anything--I just thought I'd share!  

Good article!


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 22, 2017)

Calisoccer11 said:


> https://ciaramccormack.com/2016/03/21/10-ways-to-recognize-yourself-as-a-crazy-soccer-parent/
> 
> This isn't me or anything--I just thought I'd share!
> 
> Good article!



O.k.  I'll cop to being 1/10 (No. 7).  Working on it. ;-)


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 22, 2017)

Ooh, the post-game recap...I struggle with that one.  Even when I try to prime her with all the good things she did she knows where the convo is heading...


----------



## sandshark (Mar 23, 2017)

I love these articles. I see a lot of parents doing many of these things and yes I agree I am guilty of a few over the years! But.. I also see coaches promoting or ignoring several of these issues. I want to see a list of "crazy coaches WARNING signs" I promise you we have witnessed some really screwed up Coaches and how they deal with issues or treat the kids on the team. 

Funny because in the end of most issues the only people that really pay the price is the children and the parents wallet. The clubs just sit back, keep the money and point fingers!


----------



## Supermodel56 (Mar 23, 2017)

Not that I disagree with any of this, but I'm just waiting for the author to become a parent herself... =)


----------



## Anomaly (Mar 23, 2017)

Every time I hear or read about a crazy parent, I think of this.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Mar 24, 2017)

sandshark said:


> I love these articles. I see a lot of parents doing many of these things and yes I agree I am guilty of a few over the years! But.. I also see coaches promoting or ignoring several of these issues. I want to see a list of "crazy coaches WARNING signs" I promise you we have witnessed some really screwed up Coaches and how they deal with issues or treat the kids on the team.
> 
> Funny because in the end of most issues the only people that really pay the price is the children and the parents wallet. The clubs just sit back, keep the money and point fingers!


Sooooo true!!!


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Mar 24, 2017)

Anomaly said:


> Every time I hear or read about a crazy parent, I think of this.


I love this video--I have actually heard parents say some of things that Lego mom says in this.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Mar 24, 2017)

Supermodel56 said:


> Not that I disagree with any of this, but I'm just waiting for the author to become a parent herself... =)


Haha yes!!  I agree too--she makes all very good observations and points but PARENTING IS HARD!


----------



## The Driver (Mar 24, 2017)

Sometimes you have to play the fool to catch the fools. 

100 keep it real


----------

